# Lrp Sphere



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

i'M HAVING PROBLEMS GETTING MY NEW SPHERE SETUP. i'VE BEEN TRYING TO SET IT IN MODE 3 OR 4 BUT IT KEEPS RETURNING TO MODE 1 WITH REVERSE. SO I CHECKED ALL MY RADIO SETTINGS TO MAKE SURE THEY WERE OK AND APPEARED TO BE. A 3PK WENT THROUGH THE PROCEEDURE AGAIN AND WAS DOING THE SAME THING AND THEN IT QUIT WORKING ALL TOGETHER. hAS ANYONE EVER HAD THIS SORT OF PROBLEM BEFORE WITH ONE OF THESE


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

Steve call Ed at Box Kar Hobbies in CR he has one, maybe he can help.


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

ok AJ thanks was hoping to make Dubugue but things look grim right now


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Scroll through all the settings Steve. There are 4 programs areas I believe but in order to get it to set you have to scroll down them all for some reason. I had the same thing happening when I got ours. So if you looking to take reverse out, change that as instructed then push the button to run down the other optional changes. Then it will set.


Rob M


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Rob thanks AJ. Not sure what I really did to get it out of that mode but finally did get it where I wanted it. Still have alot to do tomorrow ?????????????????????


----------



## MikeM (Oct 1, 2001)

Can someone tell me what the temp is for thermol shutdown?


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

240 degrees


----------



## MikeM (Oct 1, 2001)

Thanks Bob, is that the actual temp you see on the case?


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

Thats the rating for thermal shut down I'm not sure if it refers to the speedo or the motor.You shouldn't have to gear it that high at WB or Springfield to worry about it though. My GTB shut down at Dubuque but I had a bad bearing in the rear axle.I found it when I was going through the car the other night.


----------



## MikeM (Oct 1, 2001)

Yes that sounded a bit warm for an external temp. Having no experience with these I was just going from what I had heard, that you geared them until they shut down and then backed up. If the blue wire is the temp wire in the harness then I would think that it is monitoring motor temp other wise there would be no need for that wire running to the motor.


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

I have no expience running the Sphere, but a guy I race with burned up two of them at our last race in early Dec, he was running one in his T-4 with a stock motor and the other in a JRXS touring car with a novak 4300 motor, both were purchased new in Oct. I know he had alot of trouble dealing with associated on them, they told him they were not going to warranty either of them because it was something he did but they wouldn't say what, they offerted him replacments for $159 a piece, then after he bitched they backed off and offered him 1 for free and 1 for $139, sounds to me like these might have a problem somebody doesn't want to admit.

I have heard of others on other boards having problems with them as well, hope they get it fixed but I think they should admit the problem and stand behind the product like Novak did when the SS controller had its problems, they warranteed mine when it went poof and it was way out of the warranty period.


----------

